# WTB: 10k, 20k, 50k pots for my Soundstream Tarantula



## virtue (Jan 12, 2011)

So does anyone have these pots, that I may buy? They could have metal or plastic snouts on them and it doesn't matter what length the turn shaft is, I can cut them down. 

These are 'Alps' part numbers:
RK0971220 series

The width of the pot is '9mm' and is bluish green. I know there are other companies out there, but, I don't know their names.

(1) 20K dual through hole pot. (reverse logarithmic) C20k, volume style
(1) 10k dual through hole pot. (audio taper) A10k, volume style
(3) 50k dual through hole pot. (linear) B50k, for frequency adjustment

Thanks for any help!


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

virtue said:


> So does anyone have these pots, that I may buy? They could have metal or plastic snouts on them and it doesn't matter what length the turn shaft is, I can cut them down.
> 
> These are 'Alps' part numbers:
> RK0971220 series
> ...



Mouser has RK097 series - not exactly those, but probably close (except for that reverse log taper...whew!)

If you need a slot in the end, break out the hacksaw and score it.


----------

